# The Trots



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Please can anyone help. I am at the stage of sitting blubbing as I feel so bad.
I started with the trots 12 days ago,stopped eating and just drank water. As long as I just drink water I am ok. I was feeling so weak that I managed to get a doctors appointment yesterday. He gave me a bottle for a sample, but no advice as what to take. I telephoned today and they tell me it will be well over a week before the results are through. I have already lost a stone, I am so weak the I am struggling doing anything.

What can I try to eat.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not a joke!
Eat some bananas!

Almost any other fresh fruit may help but the potassium in Bananas can & should help. If you were in a place where the small red bananas grow, they are even better I believe.
All the best!

Alan


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

I feel for you.

You could get Complan ........or porridge is known to line the stomach.

Your doctor didn't sound helpful. 

John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Activated Charcoal works well and is easy to take.

Try drinking Soda Water instead of tap water. It can help settle your stomach down a bit.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Try ambrosia creamed rice.
Smooth, goes down easily and steadies the gut.
Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Get the chemist to supply electrolyte solution ASAP .. your dr is a dick.

Did you know that D+ is hereditary





It runs in your Genes :? :roll: :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Forgot be wary of the immodium type meds they keep the problem in side you.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would have thought that if you were still having the trots you will be dehydrated. I would personally use the emodium short term to stop the trots (24 hrs). Once you have stopped trotting.....it will help you feel better in yourself. Then is the time to look at your diet. I have also heard that bananas are 'binding' and also a good source of energy.

Hope you feel better soon.

Let us know how you get on.

PS: What country are you in?


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

You need to get hold of some Dioralyte and fast,, they will put back all the minerals you must have lost, they work really well and help build up your strength, comes in sachets in different flavours.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

If it was me, I would take Immodium Instants. 

They will stop you going to the toilet....or at least they should do.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

As a Registered Nurse and former Senior Nurse Advisor for NHS Direct I would suggest you either go to their website at www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Diarrhoea 
or ring them for advice on 0845 4647

However, these contacts are only for those living in England. They will only send you elsewhere if you ring from anywhere else.

If you are still passing urine regularly and are not passing stools which are red, black or tar-like you may just have to sit and wait for it to go, but if you have any new medication, have been abroard recently or have changed colour stools or are not weeing regularly, you may need treatment tonight, so don't delay, get hold of NHSD and they will properly assess your condition and give you proper research- based advice, not the sort of un-supported advice you may find on here.

Sorry not to be more specific but I'd need to ask all sort of questions to be able to give decent advice. However, I do hope you feel better soon!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not impressed with your GP

12 days is far too long

go back, take a deep breath

and lay into him

you are the customer who pays his wage

its not good enough

Aldra


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Here here Aldra! But as it is Friday evening ring NHSD in the meantime!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay, earlier this year I went for a Chinese meal and ended up with a serious dose of campylobacter, ( I think that's how it's spelt) it went on for over 4 weeks.
Anyway, my doctor suggested the best thing for nourishment and to help was to boil some rice so it is ready to eat and then when it has cooled enough, drink the water it has boiled in. 
I know, it sounds disgusting and to be honest it was but it worked.

It's apparently a treatment they use a lot in Asian countries.

As an aside, on the evening I first saw the doctor a sample was sent to the clinic the next morning and we had a result by the following day.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I picked up Campylabacter enteritis a few years ago and it sounds very similar.

It was a notifiable disease and I had to complete health service paperwork afterwards, stating everywhere I'd eaten in the previous week.

It was only picked up after a sample was sent away for analysis and was the worst I'd ever felt. I really don't think I could have summoned up the energy to even post on here at the time.

Lots of fluid, even though it passes straight through and sugar/salt sachets mixed in. Anything more substantial than that would have severely cramped me up !!

I was told that the condition could be a lot more problematic for the young, elderly or infirm, even dangerous, so don't let it drop with the doctor. 

Get well soon.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My first line of defence when feeling iffy or got diarrhoea is to take some charcoal. It's great for food poisoning type illnesses.

You can get it from a health food store or maybe a chemist in tablet or powder form. I prefer the powder - one teaspoon in a glass of water - tasteless.

Charcoal is one of natures miracles - goes around your body sweeping up the bad bits (very technical expalnation!). A couple of days on it and things usually firm up nicely. Just be aware of the black output!!

Used in A&E for overdoses, poisoning etc.

http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/charcoal.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My serious suggestion is to use the professional services that are available - if you are in the UK then NHSD can be contacted 24/7. Your own Doctor does not seem to have responded as one would wish and using NHSD would be a very good way of finding out a second opinion without appearing to be doing so.

I would beware of introducing other materials to your system - if there is a problem then you could simply make things worse.

I am well aware that there are campaigns about such things as changes in your bowel habits - hence why I strongly suggest that you need professional advice from a source that will listen carefully, which does not appear to be the case with your Doctor from your account.

From my knowledge of NHSD initially you will be talked through with a call handler and can then de passed to a nurse who can give very specific precise advice and recommendations about what to do. In some cases (but not I suspect in yours) they can even send a 999 ambulance if that is felt necessary. They can also give out details about alternative medical services in your area (and by that I am not talking about such things as homoeopathy etc, but simply different locations for main-stream medical service).

I hope that you will get suitable advice and that you will return to full health quickly.

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

This may help you chart your recovery...

Bristols

NB 
This has nothing to do with Mammary glands


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks xgx - you have just spoilt my breakfast :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't worry about eating, it will only exacerbate the situation and your body can cope with long periods of fasting.

What you need is electrolyte fluids.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you so much to everyone who has bothered to send a post, I feel better at the thought of knowing there is someone out there.
I am being very pathetic and girlie, which is not me at all.

I have taken your advice onboard and sent Michael out shopping, which could be a revelation itself, we shall see what he comes back with. 
NHS Direct have a 4 hour queue, so I will try to get another appointment with the doctor tomorrow.
Many thanks to all.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

leseduts said:


> NHS Direct have a 4 hour queue, so I will try to get another appointment with the doctor tomorrow.
> Many thanks to all.


That means *that they ring you back* in 4 hours it does* NOT* mean that you are hanging on the phone for 4 hours

Glad you are feeling a tad better and can at least face the world.

Dave


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

There's no real substitute for talking to a doctor, although NHS direct may well be able to help. I'd ring up and make a fuss until I spoke to someone at the surgery who would listen. Perhaps your husband could ring up on your behalf!! 
On the positive side the body can last surprisingly well without food: as a rule of thumb, in the forces, we were told three days without water and three weeks without food. Try and take as many sips of fluid as you can, and pester the hell out of your gp!
best wishes,

David


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I managed to get an appointment at the GPs yesterday morning. I saw a locum, lovely retired man, no messing about. Full examination and immediate referral to York Bowel Clinic. They rang within a couple of hours and although they cannot see me until next Wednesday I am a lot further on that I was.
It was wonderful to see a doctor who actually asked questions, listened to the answers, and then did something about it.
Thanks you all for your help and advice.
Sue


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Good luck! Lets hope you do not need to see him.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't worry

You can in fact go 6 weeks without food

I know because I used to fast 6 weeks for lent

Of course I wasn't ill when I did it, but I fasted for many years for the 40 days of lent

drink plenty and in your case extra electrolytes

or if you have a juicing machine juice veg and fruit

Aldra


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

So glad things have moved forward for you Sue and just hope it's not too long until you are back on top form and full of energy again!


----------

